# New dealer headliner.



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Chilton manual doesn't show the glass needing to be removed...


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

Mine had to have a new windshield put in because it was cracked (dealer took care of it, it started the day I went to get it. Must have had a chip and 8 degree temps with snow killed it.) It seems to be fine so far.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have a 15 CTD with 6000 miles and I have a pretty good chip about a inch or two from bottom, if it cracks I will be getting a new windshield thru State Farm, so far it hasn't cracked, hope it stays that way. Have no idea if windshield needs removed in your situation


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

The GM procedure is to remove it... well im gonna make absolute 100% sure the glass company they will have do the glass uses 100% genuine GM seals and gaskets, a 100% genuine gm windshield and have high def photos of the surrounding area in case they damage my paint or car... ugh


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I had my windshield replaced due to a spider-web crack through the middle almost 2 years ago with no issues


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

GM replacement does NOT require windshield out, with or without sunroof. Rear seat and both front seats come out, the headliner goes in and out through the rear door. Document 2472807 (without sunroof) and Document 2472806 (with sunroof), the procedure is the same regarding replacement.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

RIXSTER said:


> GM replacement does NOT require windshield out, with or without sunroof. Rear seat and both front seats come out, the headliner goes in and out through the rear door. Document 2472807 (without sunroof) and Document 2472806 (with sunroof), the procedure is the same regarding replacement.


if this document goes through you are a absolute lifesaver!!!! where exactly would i find this document? google did not pull anything,i want to print it out and show the teck, i dont want my glass pulled


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Never mind, i found it on my GMglobal connect


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad I could help, any GM dealer should be able to look it up and find the procedure !!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Seeing as i work in the dealer i pulled it up lol. i have never wrenched on a cruze and was cringing at the idea of windshield removal


----------



## JENRIP9 (Oct 19, 2016)

*Headliner Removal*

We are trying to remove our headliner and have no idea what needs to come off or out in order to keep it intact. any pointers?


----------



## JENRIP9 (Oct 19, 2016)

*Headliner Removal*

I am struggling to find anything on internet as to removing headliner from my 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.4L. Anyone have any pointers or suggestions?


----------

